# Hey Oliver



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy 6th birthday!! Have a great day!!!
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! The big 6- Happy Birthday Oliver!

Amanda

P.S. I hope we get some great birthday shots!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday! I hope you all have a WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow and he still looks like a puppy!!! Happy B-day Oliver!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you get lots of great treats and some new toys today.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OLIVER. I hope you get lots of good treats and some fun toys! Enjoy your b-day and stay cool!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday, Oliver!!! arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Oliver!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OLIVER!*

WOW....SIX!!! You don't look a day over 2!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Oliver!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oliver, Happy Birthday!!! :whoo:arty:arty:

The girls send lots of kisses your way!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!
:whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Oliver!* :cheer2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Oliver you are such a grown up boy. HAV a Happy Hav Birthday.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Oliver! arty:

Sally (aka Nikon D 40 photographer Hav mom), you are NOT allowed to post without pictures of your birthday boy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver!!!!!

Hav a great day with lots of pictures...


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oliver!!!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Oliver 
arty: From Oliver! arty:​


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Oliver!!!! arty:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ANOTHER BAY AREA OLIVER!!!*_

Love Austin and OLLIE!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 6th Birthday Oliver!!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday , Oliver! arty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Oliver,

Hope your day is really special and you get lots of presents, treats, hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw! Happy birthday Oliver. Six years old. Make them give you something special and lots of hugs and belly rubs. Sending kisses through cyberspace. Catch!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking back for B-day party pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OLIVER!!

LOVE, MADDIE MAY (WHO LOVES OLDER MEN)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 6th Birthday, Oliver. You still look like a pup!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sally, Oliver looks so great - can't wait to see more of his party photos.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes!!! You guys are great!!!:whoo::whoo:
I am having a nice birthday sitting by the fan.I've had my favorite food and some treats. It is soooo hot! We will party Saturday because Mom had to work today:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2: Happy Birthday Oliver! :clap2::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!:thumb:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my, would you look at that sweet "puppy". Have a great one Oliver!
Carole, Vinny and Lulu
xxoox
:rockon:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh Sally ~ Oliver is so dang CUTE! Love his birthday picture!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a great "day after" birthday celebration, Oliver! That is a darling picture, Sally. Take lot's more!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Oliver!!!

Hope you have a great party time today!!!arty:*


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

:drum: Havvvvyyyyy Birthday, Oliver!!!! Hope you get lots of treats and belly rubs . . .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ANOTHER BAY AREA OLIVER!!!*_
> 
> Love Austin and OLLIE!


Thanks Catherine---
Funny I never knew any other Oliver's when I named him. Now I am meeting more people and dogs named Oliver :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I'm SOOO late in wishing you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Oliver, but I'm glad that you had a wonderful day! 

I totally agree with Poornima..... Your mom isn't allowed to post without adding pics. Honestly! :biggrin1: That one pic of you, Oliver, is absolutely adorable so how about sharing more photos, huh??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for my birthday greetings!
I didn't have my party because Mom was sick  
Comet and I took good care of her. 
Comet's birthday is next week so we will share his birthday party this year!
Hopefully we will have great photos then
Love, Oliver


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oliver I can't believe I missed your birthday!! Mom's actually been working....yuck! kisses from Posh


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLIVER....SORRY I MISSED THE BIG DAY! SOUNDS LIKE THE CELEBRATION IS CONTINUING!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I missed the big day when I was out of town!

Happy Birthday Oliver! You don't look a day over 6 months in that adorable cute photo! Give Mom lots of face lickies to make her feel better!


----------

